# Marious Pudzianowski Vid!



## HardTrainer (May 7, 2005)

This is the former worlds strongest man who wiped the floor with most of his competiors

http://www.irongodz.com/video/Pudganowski.wmv

personally i think he looks way small compared to what he looked like and wasnt very impressed with what he is lifting!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> This is the former worlds strongest man who wiped the floor with most of his competiors
> 
> http://www.irongodz.com/video/Pudganowski.wmv
> 
> personally i think he looks way small compared to what he looked like and wasnt very impressed with what he is lifting!


 You are on irongodz too? Pudganowski is huge, those other three guys are too, so he looks smaller than he really is. I accually go to that gym, when I'm with my dad. The other three guys are the strongest man in America, a man training for strong man and just some huge guy.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You are on irongodz too? Pudganowski is huge, those other three guys are too, so he looks smaller than he really is. I accually go to that gym, when I'm with my dad. The other three guys are the strongest man in America, a man training for strong man and just some huge guy.



no i realise they are big, he is no where near what he was on the worlds strongest man contest in terms of size and body fat %


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> no i realise they are big, he is no where near what he was on the worlds strongest man contest in terms of size and body fat %



Yes he is, he's bigger now than ever.. just not as lean.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 8, 2005)

Pudzianowski is the man.  What is he dl-ing at the very end?  515?  

-Jeff.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (May 8, 2005)

holy shit, look at the backs on those guys, how do they fit through doorways? haha..anyways that is quite impressive, pardon my ignorance but what is the last lift he does prior to dl's, with the bar on his shoulders.


----------



## Jay-B (May 8, 2005)

goodmornings is the one b4 the dl's


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2005)

Pudz is not one of the larger strongman competitors, but he does look a little smallish there.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Pudzianowski is the man.  What is he dl-ing at the very end?  515?
> 
> -Jeff.



638lb deadlifts, its in Kilograms, six 20k and one 15kg plates per side, bar weights 20kg, 290kg=638lbs for 2 reps although i think he could of done 4 or so with it to faliure


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

This is a picture of Marious standing next to a 5`8" 230lb guy, look how big marious bone structure is !!hand, elbows etc look massive not to mention his muscle mass, imagine what it would be like to stand next to him when he was in better shape in the strongman contest!

http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?t=475


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

Then you have this behind neck standing press with 405lbs

http://www.irongodz.com/Pudganowski1.wmv

aparently the guys he trained with who made the clip said he was training technique not max poundage !!


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2005)

If the dude would dump his gut he wouldn't be anywhere near 230.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If the dude would dump his gut he wouldn't be anywhere near 230.



maybe mudge but that dude can bench 405lbs for a rep hes a member of irongodz also note the log press he does in his avatar which weighs 220lbs http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?t=151


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

irongodz.com board is full of freaks!!!

all of these guys on there are fu*k*ng mental strong guys!

mike ruggiera squating 1020lbs

http://www.irongodz.com/bigmike01.wmv

steve kirit (guy to the far left of marious in the pic i posted)

http://www.irongodz.com/kirit500.wmv 500lbs bench 4 reps after he trained delts   

thats to name a few.


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> maybe mudge but that dude can bench 405lbs for a rep hes a member of irongodz also note the log press he does in his avatar which weighs 220lbs http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?t=151



I dont know what that has to do with his gut, but those are respectable lifts.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

He is another pic of that guy mudge, next to chris corrimer he aint small, just realise how big marious is in that pic with him, marious is a monster!!

http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?t=2


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Then you have this behind neck standing press with 405lbs
> 
> http://www.irongodz.com/Pudganowski1.wmv
> 
> aparently the guys he trained with who made the clip said he was training technique not max poundage !!



Is that definately 405lbs?


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Is that definately 405lbs?



yes 4 20kg plates each side + bar which is between 20kg - 25kg depending, which is 180-185kg which is 396-407lbs


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

so 405 or around that give or take a few pound either way he wasnt maxing out on that day and can easily do more.


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> He is another pic of that guy mudge, next to chris corrimer he aint small, just realise how big marious is in that pic with him, marious is a monster!!
> 
> http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?t=2



So your saying Chris Cormier would be dwarfed by Pudz? Lets just say it was a bad picture and leave it at that. I dont happen to like my own frontal shots either, and red is not his, or my color.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> So your saying Chris Cormier would be dwarfed by Pudz? Lets just say it was a bad picture and leave it at that. I dont happen to like my own frontal shots either, and red is not his, or my color.



i dunno red seems to suit you just like that frilly white fur thing around your neck


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> 638lb deadlifts, its in Kilograms, six 20k and one 15kg plates per side, bar weights 20kg, 290kg=638lbs for 2 reps although i think he could of done 4 or so with it to faliure


 It's not in kilo's. That is a gym in Moon PA.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It's not in kilo's. That is a gym in Moon PA.



well what are those plates then there 4 of them each side! i dunno what american`s uses in pounds....


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> This is a picture of Marious standing next to a 5`8" 230lb guy, look how big marious bone structure is !!hand, elbows etc look massive not to mention his muscle mass, imagine what it would be like to stand next to him when he was in better shape in the strongman contest!



Why do ypu keep saying this?  Pudz is BIGGER now than when he was WSM.  By about 10lbs or so.  What does being in better shape have to do with him making the guy look smaller?


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do ypu keep saying this?  Pudz is BIGGER now than when he was WSM.  By about 10lbs or so.  What does being in better shape have to do with him making the guy look smaller?



I like mudge think that pudz looks smaller there,  did you weigh him at the WSM then the day of that training vid to tell he is arund 10lbs heavier? can you prove he is heavier at all?


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2005)

I just saw him in WSM at the gym (they roll various videos) and he looks bigger than in the clip I saw in this thread. He looked pretty big in WSM, I would simply assume he uses less juice and pulls the calories back in his offseason, everyone needs a break.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 9, 2005)

Also there is no way his body can change that much gaining 10lbs even if that 10lbs is pure fat, and i dunno why he would want to gain 10lbs of pure fat? I dont know if you realise but he got he title took away from him after the last WSM contest because he failed a drugs test for roids.

If you look at off season bodybuilder that gain 20lbs or so fat they look massive and BIGGER marious looks SMALLER


----------



## HardTrainer (May 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I just saw him in WSM at the gym (they roll various videos) and he looks bigger than in the clip I saw in this thread. He looked pretty big in WSM, I would simply assume he uses less juice and pulls the calories back in his offseason, everyone needs a break.



mudge he  failed a roids test, maybe they didnt like the fact he looked so obvious? i think he might just of gone off them a little, that would explain his higher b/f and less muscle size.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 10, 2005)




----------



## HardTrainer (May 10, 2005)

That look more like he gained a few pounds of fat and dint lose muscle


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2005)

During WSM he was listed at 290-292.  Thats the weight when he won the title(02?).  He's now around 305+(he was 305 at the Olympia last october).  And his title wasnt stripped from him.. he was DQ'd from a contest because he failed to pass a test, and they said he couldnt go for the title.. well, guess what.  He is/was competing in WSM for this year, I just saw it on ESPN a few weeks ago(2-3).

Here, these are straight from Pudzian.pl
The measurements of Mariusz Pudzianowski:
- Biceps 56 cm
- Nape 54 cm
- Waist 92 cm
- Thigh 80 cm
- *Weight 132 kg*
- Height 186 cm
- Chest 148 cm
- Forearm 45 cm 

They havent been updated in a long time, so he is near 15lbs+ heavier now.  Its a simple fact, you cant tell weight from the pictures.  WSM is my passion, trust me I follow up on it very closely.


----------



## pitt-bull (May 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If the dude would dump his gut he wouldn't be anywhere near 230.


Trust me...it's a bad pic. I might not look like a bodybuilder but my gut's not that big.


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2005)

Is that how your suppossed to do deadlifts?  It looks to me like bad form.  He would know better then me though.  I'm probably wrong.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 11, 2005)

pitt-bull said:
			
		

> Trust me...it's a bad pic. I might not look like a bodybuilder but my gut's not that big.



Hey pitt bull did some one tell you something over at irongodz to come here lol, you look big in the pic of you with Chris corrimer mate, Marious`s bone structure looks massive! how does steve mac compare to him?


----------



## pitt-bull (May 11, 2005)

I'm always cruising boards and just stumbled across this thread. I had to defend myself a little. Steve Mac is 6'2" and about 325. He's in good shape at that weight. When that vid was made, Pudz said he was 293 and ready to bulk up to 310 for a show. The weight he used at the gym was not impressive for WSM but everything was almost effortless and he never broke a sweat. He said he has a program he uses on the road because most gyms don't have strongman equipment. We do but he just did his normal road workout.
http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/attachment.php?attachmentid=162&stc=1
here's a pic of Steve Kirit, me, and Steve MacDonald when I competed at Pittsburgh's strongest man a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 11, 2005)

Good stuff pit, awsome pic! wish i could train with you guys lol, is Marious underweight (bodyweight, loss muscle) when you saw him compared to the WSM? because he is definatly not as lean/ripped in that vid?


----------



## pitt-bull (May 11, 2005)

He was on a nationwide tour where I'm sure he has trouble eating right and working out hard. He did look better in person.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

pitt-bull said:
			
		

> Trust me...it's a bad pic. I might not look like a bodybuilder but my gut's not that big.



Mine isn't "that big" either but I'm carrying enough to know that I wouldn't be 250ish if I were in "good shape," i.e. 8-10% bodyfat or so.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

pitt-bull said:
			
		

> He was on a nationwide tour where I'm sure he has trouble eating right and working out hard. He did look better in person.



They always do.


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (May 11, 2005)

I read a thread a few months ago that talked about forgetting your ego, losing momentum, dropping your weight on exercises and doing reps slowly, and lowering the weight even slower. I have been doing that for over a month and feel like I have had some of the best workouts ever. I just watched the video in this thread, and it seems to me on the tri press downs, lat pull downs they are using all momentum, and doin reps way too fast. Am I wrong? Is their technique in the vid standard for all out power or something?


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

I've lightened weights for a time, but it doesn't take long until I start losing strength and size. People concerened with power are not going to use 25 pound dumbells and do whimpy 70 pound tricep pushdowns with super slow movements. Dont look to a powerlifter or strongman for bodybuilder advice if you think little weights are the way to go.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 11, 2005)

I dont like using reps to slow


----------



## WilliamB (May 11, 2005)

This might sound like a dumb question but that vein in guys arms like Pudz and Arnold that runs right up the front, is it always that big or have they pumped it up with all of the weight lifting?


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

My forearm veins always show, but they grow larger as there is more blood flow through them - which happens during exercise.


----------



## WilliamB (May 11, 2005)

Yea my forearms have some good veins in them.  I was more specifically talking about the one on the front/top of the bicep. I should have been more specfic with my question, though the answer is still the same.  Thanks.


----------



## pitt-bull (May 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I've lightened weights for a time, but it doesn't take long until I start losing strength and size. People concerened with power are not going to use 25 pound dumbells and do whimpy 70 pound tricep pushdowns with super slow movements. Dont look to a powerlifter or strongman for bodybuilder advice if you think little weights are the way to go.


good advice. powerlifters and strongmen are only concerned with one thing, getting the weight up. Since I started strongman training my routine has totally changed.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Yea my forearms have some good veins in them.  I was more specifically talking about the one on the front/top of the bicep. I should have been more specfic with my question, though the answer is still the same.  Thanks.



Hmm, well same story, the more blood requirements = the more blood flow to a given area. I notice bicep cuts/veins a bit doing dumbell laterals


----------



## pitt-bull (May 11, 2005)

This is Steve MacDonald. He is a former bodybuilder turned strongman. I'm lucky enough to say he's one of my lifting partners, too.
http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?t=317


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

Thats a hell of a deadlift.


----------



## pitt-bull (May 11, 2005)

There's a video of his 805 competition deadlift there too. He's a freak.


----------

